# The Schwarz's New Workbench Book



## DerekL

Good review!

Even though the plans are, as you say, all available elsewhere - the pro's/con's and analysis section for each bench are by themselves worth the price of admission. You really should think of this as a companion volume to his first book, neither really stands alone. The first is all about theory and planning, this book put those theories into practice by showing how those theories apply to actual benches.

There are those who might say he should have put it all in one book, but there's no way he could have gone into the depth he does in one book.


----------



## MadBeaver

I have look at this book & Chris's view of Roubo bench work. I thank you for the review as now I am going to get this book. Yes, I need to build a "proper" bench which I hope to work with someone like Chris at his shop.


----------



## b2rtch

I read the previous book and I built a workbench and a saw bench. 
I incorporated many other ideas in my workbench.
Here are some pictures of the bench under construction:









































































pictures of ti:


----------



## Dcase

Thanks for review. I think I will get the book. I built my first bench about a year ago following a plan from Woodsmith. The bench serves me well but I decided I wanted another bench in the shop so I am working on it now. I am also doing most of the work all by hand so I am more interested in reading about that in this book.


----------



## NBeener

*Bert*:

GREAT job. Beautiful bench


----------



## FishMontana

Bert,

I like the bench. Do you find the crochet helpful? I know Chris used one on his first Roubo but not the second. I am a little curious why.


----------



## BikerDad

FM,

Chris didn't put a crochet on his second Roubo, and in fact removed it from the first one, because he found that the leg vise made it redundant.

I have this book, and his first Workbench book (which I've reviewed here on LJ), and I consider this one to be excellent, because of the analysis of various designs, and also because of the "after action reports" on the 8 benches in the book. I have to agree with Derek that, while either book is excellent on their own, together they are superb.

One downside to the book is there is a lot of repetition in the "build 'em" sections of the 8 benches. This is because of their origins as magazine articles, where how to cut the tenons or make the mortises or glue up the top is covered for each bench. Seriously, there's not 8 different ways of gluing up a top!


----------



## Yeorwned

I didn't realize there were two different books until now. I think I'll start with the first and see what I think after the fact.


----------

